# Mounting lights to suspended ceiling



## scotty47 (May 29, 2008)

I am going to be helping my boy hang his suspended ceiling, I have some experience with the process but not with mounting ceiling lights, I have been googling and cant seem to find too much on the subject, anyway how do you secure the electrical box to the tile, and how easy is it to change that tile if you have too. Thanks in advance...........scotty


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Scotty,
they make boxes with sliding bars that attach to the topside of the ceiling grid. They suspend across the tile and let you place the box where you want it. Changing a tile at a later date is just a matter of lifting the bar assy off the grid and sliding the old panel out and the new one in.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## scotty47 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Mike, where would you buy these brackets. Thanks............scotty


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Scotty, 
You can get them at your big box stores in the electrical department.
Mike


----------



## scotty47 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Mike, we dont have " Big box stores" here, I was just at Home depot and Totem here in town and they have nothing, we are limited here, was hoping someone would have a home made type mounting idea................drummond


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can screw a piece of 1x2 on either side of a square box and use a round cover plate.---

cut the 1x2 the same width as the ceiling tile.---Mike---

Note: Big Box Stores is a chain in Ohio--M--


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The big box stores mentioned are generic terms for home depot, lowes, etc. I am surprised your home depot didn't have them. They are very common here. Do you have any electrical supply warehouses where the electrician's pick up there materials from? If not, I would think you could order them online and get them shipped to you.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## scotty47 (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Oh'mike for the great tip, The home hardware we have here is totally useless, they employ poeple who have no clue and are bothered if you ask them a question.
Mike, If I ordered the item I am looking at $40.00 + the same for shipping. Making the bracket really overpriced.
Thanks again for all the help..............scotty


----------

